# Shoutcast für BPM Studio 4 Profi



## SchlattmannRecords (5. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich will über BPM Studio 4 Profi Edition streamen. Wo bekomme ich das shoutcast dafür?


Danke


Schlattmann Records
Resident DJ bei http://www.Digital-Soundz.com   ENJOY


----------



## Remme (5. Januar 2008)

Hi,

also SHoutcast ist expliziet nur für Winamp erhältlich, aber du kannst einfach winamp im Hintergrund laufen lassen mit connecten Shoutcast und deine Soundkarte auf Stereomix stellen (was man ja eh macht) und schon kommt der Sound aus BPM über Winamp-Shoutcast zu den Listenern.

lg

Nachtrag: Google und das BPM Handbuch helfen auch. Soll im Handbuch extra ne Anleitung für SHoutcast geben.


----------

